

Facebook's "Listen w/ Friends" Feature is Coming Today - jfeldstein2
http://thisismynext.com/2011/09/21/facebooks-music-service-listen-friends-feature-ticker-integration/

======
jfeldstein2
Facebook's best bet at nailing social music today is to

\- Be easy \- Work well \- Make people feel a connection between themselves
and their friends, through the music they have in common.

